# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Winair Connection SXM

## HFC

We are arriving at 1:50pm Saturday via Delta, and connecting via Winair at 4:10pm. For some reason Winair is not allowing us to check in online. Does that mean we will have to exit the terminal to get to the ticketing desk for boarding passes? Worried we will miss our connection.

----------


## agenova

We arrived Tues on Delta from Atlanta at what was scheduled for 2:50 pm (SXM time).  We were on track to land early at 2:30 but circled until 3:00 pm.  Deplaning took longer than expected, bus transit was inefficient, and the lines inside were very long.  With checked bags you'll have to reclaim them, check in at Winair counter and go back through immigration and security.  We were scheduled on the 3:50 Winair flight but only made it because my charming wife politely asked an immigration officer for assistance and she whisked us through everything and we barely made our flight.  This is our 15th year visiting and the process was the worst it has ever been (could have just been bad luck as we usually don't have any significant issues).  We've never felt the need for the VIP service but it would have been worth it this time.  We also prefer flying SBC as they get you through much more efficiently.  That all being said, you should likely be fine and even if you miss the flight, Winair will get you on a later one.  Good luck!

----------


## cec1

> . . . We were scheduled on the 3:50 Winair flight but only made it because my charming wife politely *asked an immigration officer for assistance and she whisked us through everything* and we barely made our flight. . . .



I think this is the first time Ive ever read a pat on the back for SXM immigration personnel.  I never, ever  in many years transiting at SXM  have seen or experienced such kindness at SXM Immigration.

----------


## TR561

I asked on another thread but do you still need to go downstairs when doing a SBC/Winair connection through SXM and back to the states ?  Or can you stay up high and transfer the easy way ?

----------


## cec1

> I asked on another thread but do you still need to go downstairs when doing a SBC/Winair connection through SXM and back to the states ?  Or can you stay up high and transfer the easy way ?



Is there an “up high” at SXM today?  I haven’t been through SXM in at least a year — maybe longer — but in my last experience, everything was pretty much at ground level.  In any event, the ease or difficulty of transferring will relate, in significant part, to whether you’re traveling with checked or carry-on bags.

----------


## agenova

We didn't get her name but she was extremely nice.  I tried to tip her and she refused saying she wasn't allowed to accept money.  My wife is much more effective than I at getting people to help in stressful situations.  She always suggests to remain calm, be nice and ask in a pilot and appreciative way.  It worked!

----------


## TR561

You used to be able to go the identical route as an inbound transfer ("stay up high"), when flying home. It ended when U.S airlines at SXM needed to check your test to be able to get a boarding pass...

----------


## HFC

I decided shortly after posting this thread that I wanted to alleviate any stress of making this connection, so I booked Premium IV. Vincent contacted me within minutes of booking. His quick response assured me that we were in good hands. 

Our Delta flight departed 30 minutes late but we arrived at SXM on time. Phil greeted us at the door and lead us through the transfer corridor and to the Winair gate in 5 minutes. (This was all lower level) He was able to get us onto an earlier flight. 

Without our boarding passes we would have needed to exit the secured area and then clear security again.

Premium IV was worth every penny.

----------


## andynap

> Premium IV was worth every penny.



My go to every time.  :thumb up:

----------


## davesmom

> I decided shortly after posting this thread that I wanted to alleviate any stress of making this connection, so I booked Premium IV. Vincent contacted me within minutes of booking. His quick response assured me that we were in good hands. 
> 
> Our Delta flight departed 30 minutes late but we arrived at SXM on time. Phil greeted us at the door and lead us through the transfer corridor and to the Winair gate in 5 minutes. (This was all lower level) He was able to get us onto an earlier flight. 
> 
> Without our boarding passes we would have needed to exit the secured area and then clear security again.
> 
> Premium IV was worth every penny.



We totally agree: the last 2 trips during 2022, we used Premium IV, and it was divine..it just seemed easier in the "old days" to do it yourself, because you could get your luggage at the carousel and recheck it right there with Winair.  Vive Premium IV!!

----------


## maryella

Since I will be staying for 1 month this year I will be checking a bag. Last year what a nightmare as I missed my winair flight. No nice sxm agent to help. So this year I plan to spend the arrival night at Mary’s Boon on sxm and fly the next morning to sbh. This way no rush to retrieve my bag and if I’m delayed out of Boston due to snow I won’t panic. The hotel in sxm is cheaper than premium IV service and I’ve worked in some chill time.

----------


## jamiem4

Our daughter and two friends arrive for 8 days starting next week. For two of them traveling via SXM, I immediately hired Vincent so I would not have worries as they also have tight connections. Thanks to this forum, I knew to do that if SXM is ever on the itinerary with less than 4hrs in SXM… and these kids have lived and traveled all over the world and ages 32, 33, and 35yrs old and Still I don’t trust they will be able to do the quick connection on their own.  One is flying from Seoul to SBH but via SJU & Tradewinds but the other 2 have to go through SXM. Of all of the airports globally, I liken it to Dakar (DSS) which is a “good” airport on a “good” day - you are rolling dice without airport assistance if a close connection.

----------


## TR561

Is there any reason to pay for Premium is you are on Saint Barth Commuter with no checked bags ?

----------


## Eve

Don’t you have to go through the immigration line with Winair?  SBC grabs you before that

----------


## Eve

> Is there any reason to pay for Premium is you are on Saint Barth Commuter with no checked bags ?



yes!  Didnt do it last time and without a concierge company you have to go through the endless emigration line. Adds 45  minutes. 
learned our lesson last time.  Which is fine if your SBC flight isnt for 2 hours, which our was

----------


## Eve

We also learned last time that when we ever do an overnighter in St Martin we will only stay at Le Petit Hotel in Grand Case, with a dinner at Le Cottage, and fly out of LEsperance on SBC

----------


## cec1

> We also learned last time that when we ever do an overnighter in St Martin we will only stay at Le Petit Hotel in Grand Case, with a dinner at Le Cottage, and fly out of L’Esperance on SBC



Great lessons there!

----------


## Happycamper

My only frustration on SXM is that the transit rules seem to change daily and so one has to plan for the worst cases scenario. In my imagination it is that depending on staffing, sometimes the transit slipstream path is open and sometimes not. But it may be trickier than that. If the transit line is open and you're allowed to use it then things go pretty smooth. If not, then all bets are off.

Winair does tell us that flying via their partner airlines allows one to use the transit line, with or without checked bags.  "Customers traveling through PJIAE/ SXM Airport will be able to check their luggage to their final destination, use transit facility at PJIAE and proceed directly to their departure gate for their connecting flight." Jetblue, United and Air France are among the partners. Delta is not.

Comparing SXM to Dakar is good fun hyperbole, but may not be fair. My son just missed a flight in New Orleans because the security line was over two hours. Delta knew he and twelve other passengers were stuck in line but did nothing before, during or after.

----------


## Eve

> Great lessons there!



it is fantastic!

----------


## dadto6

I was impressed when Winair in St, Barts printed our United Airlines boarding passes for our return home.

----------


## amyb

All’s well that ends well. Glad we bumped into each other for one hug.

----------

